# New Guy



## KMAC179 (Jan 17, 2012)

Good morning all!

My name is Kevin. I am a US resident (NJ), that may soon be moving to Egypt for work. I lived in Kuwait for just over a year a little while ago, so I have some experience living overseas in a Muslim environment. I hope to learn a lot and meet some good contacts while I am here. 

Thanks, KM


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum
You will notice that I have moved your post into the Egypt section.

Maiden


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello and welcome

err if MaidenScotland moved the post makes me wonder if you are confusing Egypt with somewhere else


----------



## KMAC179 (Jan 17, 2012)

Lanason said:


> Hello and welcome
> 
> err if MaidenScotland moved the post makes me wonder if you are confusing Egypt with somewhere else


Hah no I have a good idea of where it is, I just put the introduction in the "general" area not the "egypt" area


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Welcome in Egypt 

IF you have any questions, ask, many of us have been living in Egypt for a while, so we can at least try to answer some of them.

THe good news is that, unlike Kuwait, Egypt isn't Dry. 
THe bad news is that, as things are developing, it might soon well be.


----------

